# cherry barbs ich and breeding



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

ok well this is my first post (due to some delay with getting me activated ) 

ok i have 1 tank 20 gal. and another 10 gal the 20 gal has a 4 female cherry barbs platies and bleeding heart tetras and a sword tail. the 10 gal has 3 male cherry barbs i intend on this being the tank in which i will breed my cherrys. just as i was going to put the females in with the males (i have a divider in the tank for conditioning)i saw that my swordtail had ich so i had to take out my fiter and begin treatments. my quistion is can i take out my females? (i have done 3 treatments) the swordtail is better and my cherrys look fine
thanks jake:fish:


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Not sure about it but I do know that most meds have a timeline of when to stop.EX.for my treating it is 5 days...not just till he looks better as infects can till be present.I think you mean to put the females back in with the male....right?I'd make sure you are done with treatment first.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah, better safe than sorry. Make sure the females are all cleaned up, and then give hem a week or two to recover completely, during which you should fatten them up on a bunch of the best foods you can give them.
After that, they'll very likely spawn the day after you put them in with the males.


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

so your saying i souldnt condition them? (with the divider in the 10 gal)


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

No, that's not what I said at all. I said condition them in their original tank. You can still keep conditioning them in the 10gal for awhile if you wish, though.


----------



## cherrybarbz18 (Jan 2, 2008)

ok but still do you recomend it?

:fish:


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

TheOldSalt said:


> Yeah, better safe than sorry. Make sure the females are all cleaned up, and then give them a week or two to recover completely, during which you should fatten them up on a bunch of the best foods you can give them.
> After that, they'll very likely spawn the day after you put them in with the males.


TOS pretty much said it here. 

Good luck on the Ich!


----------

